# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատային հետաքրքիր խնդիրներ

## Պարոն Ն

Ժողովուրդ, ես շատ եմ սիրում շախմատը և կցանկանայի որպեսզի այս թեմայում մենք փոխանակվեինք շախմատային հետաքրքրաշարժ խնդիրներով և հանելուկներով: Կարծում եմ այս թեման կարող է շատ հետաքրքիր ստացվել:

Սկսեմ ես: Ոչ այնքան բարդ խնդիր սիրողական շախմատիստների համար: Կարո~ղ եք 8 թագուհի շախմատի դաշտում այնպես դասավորել, որ ոչ մեկը չգտնվի մյուսի հարվածի տակ: :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կարո~ղ եք 8 թագուհի շախմատի դաշտում այնպես դասավորել, որ ոչ մեկը չգտնվի մյուսի հարվածի տակ:


Խնդիրն ունի 92 իրարից տարբեր լուծումներ  :Smile:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Դրանցից քանիսը կարող ես գրել: :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

Փորձեք լուծել այս մեկը՝ http://gameknot.com/chess-puzzle.pl?pz=474&daily=2

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Թագուհիների խնդրի բոլոր 92լուծումները
test.txt

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Փորձեք լուծել այս մեկը՝ http://gameknot.com/chess-puzzle.pl?pz=474&daily=2


Ժողովուրդ, որ b2-b4 խաղանք, մատ չի??

Կարաք պարտիայի սկզբում 3 քալյից մատ անեք???

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ժողովուրդ, որ b2-b4 խաղանք, մատ չի??
> 
> Կարաք պարտիայի սկզբում 3 քալյից մատ անեք???


Ոչ, b2-b4 խաղալու դեպքում կվերցնի c4-b3  :Wink: 
Պարտիայի սկզբից
f2-f3, e7-e5, g2-f4, Թh4 մատ  :Wink:  անկապություն  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոչ, b2-b4 խաղալու դեպքում կվերցնի c4-b3 
> Պարտիայի սկզբից
> f2-f3, e7-e5, g2-f4, Թh4 մատ  անկապություն


Իրականում դժվար չի լուծումը գտնել  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

1. b4+ cxb3 e.p. 
2. Rc7+ Bc6 
3. Rgxc6+ bxc6 
4. Rxc6+ Kd5 
5. c4#

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 1. b4+ cxb3 e.p. 
> 2. Rc7+ Bc6 
> 3. Rgxc6+ bxc6 
> 4. Rxc6+ Kd5 
> 5. c4#


Ասում եմ չէ, հեշտ էր: Հերթով քարելի էր բոլոր ֆիգուրները տեղաշարժել, մինչեւ ճիշտ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Ասում եմ չէ, հեշտ էր: Հերթով քարելի էր բոլոր ֆիգուրները տեղաշարժել, մինչեւ ճիշտ լինի


Հեշտը հեշտ էր, բայց մենակ մի անգամ եմ սխալվել :Wink:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Ոչ, b2-b4 խաղալու դեպքում կվերցնի c4-b3 
> Պարտիայի սկզբից
> f2-f3, e7-e5, g2-f4, Թh4 մատ  անկապություն


Էդ 4 քայլից եղավ, իսկ ես ասում եմ *3*:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էդ 4 քայլից եղավ, իսկ ես ասում եմ *3*:


Ի դեպ, հարգելի *Ուղեղ*, եթե ծանոթացած ես շախմատի քայլերի հաշվարկման ձևերին, պիտի քեզ ասեմ, որ նշածս մատը *2* քայլից է՝
1. f2-f3 e7-e5
2. g2-f4 Թh4
 :Wink: 
Ընդ որում, մատ անում են այս դեպքում ոչ թե սպիտակները, այլ սևերը  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Եթե դաշտերը գիտեք :LOL:  , սենց մի խնդիր ասեմ  :Think: ՝ 
Սպ. Աg5, f3, g2, h3: 
Սև    Աe5, f7, g6, h5:
1…?                        =(սևերը սկսում են ու ոչ-ոքի անում)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եթե դաշտերը գիտեք , սենց մի խնդիր ասեմ ՝ 
> Սպ. Աg5, f3, g2, h3: 
> Սև    Աe5, f7, g6, h5:
> 1…?                        =(սևերը սկսում են ու ոչ-ոքի անում)


Ոնց մտածում եմ մենակ h5-h4 խաղալու դեպքում ոչ ոքի կանեն  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

h5-h4!  :Ok:  : Բայց լավ կլինի, որ տարբերակները մինչև վերջ ասես :Smile:

----------


## Ripsim

Սպիտակները մատ են անում 3 քայլից: Դժվար չի, բայց շատ հին խնդիր է (1000-ից ավել տարեկան)


chess1.png

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սպիտակները մատ են անում 3 քայլից: Դժվար չի, բայց շատ հին խնդիր է (1000-ից ավել տարեկան)


Գողտրիկ կոմբինացիա՝ *1.Ձh5+! Նxh5 2.Նg6+!! Աxg6 3.Նe6#
*Ի դեպ, եթե քայլը սևերինը լիներ, մատ էր 2 քայլում՝ *1...Նd8+ 2.Նe8 Նxe8#


*Առաջարկում եմ «էտյուդների կախարդ» *Հենրիկ Գասպարյանի* խնդիրներից՝

Սպիտակները սկսում են ու հասնում ոչ ոքիի՝



Հ.Գ. Համակարգիչը բացարձակապես անօգուտ է էս դեպքում: :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (15.07.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Գողտրիկ կոմբինացիա՝ *1.Ձh5+! Նxh5 2.Նg6+!! Աxg6 3.Նe6#
> *Ի դեպ, եթե քայլը սևերինը լիներ, մատ էր 2 քայլում՝ *1...Նd8+ 2.Նe8 Նxe8#
> 
> 
> *Առաջարկում եմ «էտյուդների կախարդ» *Հենրիկ Գասպարյանի* խնդիրներից՝
> 
> Սպիտակները սկսում են ու հասնում ոչ ոքիի՝
> 
> 
> ...


Կարծում եմ`

*1. h4+ Ա:h4 2. Նh6+ Աg5 3. Նh5+ Ա:h5 4. Փd1 Աg4 (Փc6) 5. Աg2 Փc6 (Աg4) 6. Փe2-d1-e2-d1=*

----------

Moonwalker (15.07.2012), Ripsim (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Կարծում եմ`
> 
> *1. h4+ Ա:h4 2. Նh6+ Աg5 3. Նh5+ Ա:h5 4. Փd1 Աg4 (Փc6) 5. Աg2 Փc6 (Աg4) 6. Փe2-d1-e2-d1=*


4-րդ քայլից սկսած ինչ-որ սխալ կա, թե ես մի բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում?  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> 4-րդ քայլից սկսած ինչ-որ սխալ կա, թե ես մի բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում?


Ok ա: Իրականում հարցի «աղը» նավակի ինքնազոհաբերման մանևրն էր դեպի h5: 4.Փd1-ից հետո ցանկացած ձևով էլ ոչ ոքի ա:

----------

Ripsim (16.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

Մատ 3 քայլից: Առաջին հայացքից ավելի հեշտ է երևում, քան իրականում կա:

chess2.png

----------


## Tiger29

> Մատ 3 քայլից: Առաջին հայացքից ավելի հեշտ է երևում, քան իրականում կա:
> 
> chess2.png


*1. Աf2 Փh4+ 2. Նg3*

----------

Ripsim (19.07.2012), soultaker (19.07.2012)

----------

